# New to Forum



## AdePuebla (Jun 4, 2009)

Hello Everyone. I found this forum while googling stuff. I've been in mexico for over a year. First I lived in Michoacan but now have been in Puebla for 7 months. I love it here. I haven't had too much time/money to see all the nice sites of Puebla but i've settled in and it feels like home. I have my own store and my husband does Fletes. We dont have any kids, yet, but we do have a 6 month old puppy that we've had since we was only a few days old who is very spoiled.


----------



## BajaGringo (May 11, 2009)

Welcome!!!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Glad to hear that you are making yourself 'at home'. Please enjoy the forum and tell us of your experiences as you settle in.


----------



## quinta (Mar 8, 2009)

Welcome!!!

Those of us here in Puebla are always looking for new friends..... Let me know if you need any info.


----------



## HAPPYBRIT-ABROAD (Jul 1, 2009)

*Interested in meeting new friends...*

Looking to make new friends with English speaking Ex-pats. My Spanish is not too bad either. I am new to forum . [email protected]


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome. Are you in Mexico yet and are you sure you want your e-mail address out in the open? Spammer's robots will pick up on it and you might want to consider removing it, using the edit feature, or I can do it for you.


----------



## BryansRose (May 25, 2009)

Welcome! We can always use another "voice" here.


----------



## MexicoGolfer62 (May 27, 2009)

Welcome! I am also glad you are enjoying your time in Mexico. It seems like everything is going great for you guys. What kind of store does your husband run? I am over in Baja so not very close to you but am always wanting to speak to a ****** about their experiences as my wife and I just are in the process of retiring and moving to Baja. Exciting isn't it?


----------



## AdePuebla (Jun 4, 2009)

MexicoGolfer62 said:


> Welcome! I am also glad you are enjoying your time in Mexico. It seems like everything is going great for you guys. What kind of store does your husband run? I am over in Baja so not very close to you but am always wanting to speak to a ****** about their experiences as my wife and I just are in the process of retiring and moving to Baja. Exciting isn't it?


We have a Refaccionaria. 
It has been exciting! We aren't retirees but there are plenty of others here who could answer retiree questions for you. 
Mexico is wonderful, you've made a great choice!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

HAPPYBRIT-ABROAD said:


> Looking to make new friends with English speaking Ex-pats. My Spanish is not too bad either. I am new to forum . [email protected]


Where in Mexico are you? 
I'm an English speaking expat with not too bad Spanish in Mexico DF


----------



## Joycee (Jul 22, 2009)

*Hello To Puebla*

My husband and I are planning to move to Puebla as soon as I can sell my house in the US and sell my stuff. We hope to take our two cats with us. 




AdePuebla said:


> Hello Everyone. I found this forum while googling stuff. I've been in mexico for over a year. First I lived in Michoacan but now have been in Puebla for 7 months. I love it here. I haven't had too much time/money to see all the nice sites of Puebla but i've settled in and it feels like home. I have my own store and my husband does Fletes. We dont have any kids, yet, but we do have a 6 month old puppy that we've had since we was only a few days old who is very spoiled.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome, Joycee. There is a group folks in Puebla who participate on this forum. I"m sure they'll welcome you to town.


----------



## davidhume (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi all. I wish you all the best. I am also a new comer in this forum.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Are you planning to visit or retire to Mexico? If so, you might state your area of interest and others may respond to your inquiries.


----------



## AdePuebla (Jun 4, 2009)

Joycee said:


> My husband and I are planning to move to Puebla as soon as I can sell my house in the US and sell my stuff. We hope to take our two cats with us.


just be sure to get your kitties health certificates before you leave just in case. 
good luck with the move!


----------

